# 1969 gto baltimore built



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking for the 4 cowl screen screws with the (C) on the head of them . Car went for paint and body work and they mysteriously disappeared!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

sameold01 said:


> Looking for the 4 cowl screen screws with the (C) on the head of them . Car went for paint and body work and they mysteriously disappeared!


PM Scott Aka BLK69JUDGE


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I believe Scott did check months ago and he didn't find any. I was just reaching out again to see if anyone new to the forum read this thread.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi sameold01,

Searching the internet I was unable to locate cowl screen fasteners specifically called out for a 68/69 GTO, but I did locate 64-66 Chevelle cowl screen fasteners that look like those you have pictured. 









Amazon.com: The Stop Shop 1964-1967 Cowl Vent Grill Panel Screws : Automotive


Buy The Stop Shop 1964-1967 Cowl Vent Grill Panel Screws: Body - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I sold 2 sets to members
you didnt get a set ?
give me a couple days if not
they are in a storage unit ,, I should be there in the next couple days
its 45 minutes away 1 way ,,,,

Scott


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow if you have a set like the picture above that would be great!

GTOTIGR thanks for the input but everything on this car is original and I would like to keep it that way .


----------



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

My Dad worked at the GM plant on the assembly line in Baltimore from 1965 to 1998. He said in 1969 he was doing weather stripping. So my Dad probably had a hand in building your car.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

sameold01 said:


> Wow if you have a set like the picture above that would be great!
> 
> GTOTIGR thanks for the input but everything on this car is original and I would like to keep it that way .


I understand, I’m the same way. BTW, my 68 was built at the Pontiac, MI plant and it also has the fasteners with the “C” embossed on them. 

Good luck


----------

